# The Batman: "Ich bin Vergeltung" - der neue Trailer vom DC FanDome!



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Batman: "Ich bin Vergeltung" - der neue Trailer vom DC FanDome!* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Batman: "Ich bin Vergeltung" - der neue Trailer vom DC FanDome!*


----------



## Daggy82 (18. Oktober 2021)

Oh man, Robert Pattinson.

Dann haben Sie ja jetzt den letzten Helden meiner Kindheit auch verschwult, ich könnt heulen.


----------



## number_eight_burp (18. Oktober 2021)

Sauber und somit wurde jetzt Batman auch das Klo runtergespült.


----------



## Tinka-Bell (18. Oktober 2021)

Die meisten verknüpfen ihn mit der Twilight-Saga und stufen ihn gleich als schlecht ein.
Versucht es doch mal neutral zu bewerten und euch einfach wenn der Film da ist unvoreingenommen drauf einzulassen.
Der größere "Fehler" den ich sehe, ist das DC keinen richtigen Verlauf in ihrem Universum hat, wechselnde Schauspieler/Reboots. Das nervt mich am aller meisten, obwohl viele der Filme für sich einzeln gesehen gar nicht mal schlecht sind.


----------



## Baer85 (18. Oktober 2021)

Was stört euch denn an dem Trailer? Ich finde den geil. Endlich kommt Batman mal bedrohlich rüber.


----------



## 4thVariety (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich empfehle den Film "Der Leuchtturm" mit Robert Pattinson. Da können die Zweifler selbst sehen, dass er mehr kann als der Posterboy für weibliche Teenager zu sein.

Der Batman Trailer sieht jedoch eher wie ein Reboot von The Crow aus. I am Vengeance? Batman? Eher nein. The Crow? absolut.


----------



## number_eight_burp (18. Oktober 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den Film "Der Leuchtturm" mit Robert Pattinson


Der Film ist Top.


----------



## GreitZ (18. Oktober 2021)

Das Klo runtegespült wurde er bereits  die letzten beiden Teile bereits, der hier könnte gut sein. Auch mit dem unbekannten Typ. 
Ich fand Batman alleine damals schon gut weil angesagte Topschauspieler ihn verfilmten. Um Geld zu sparen nimmt den Mr Nobody hier. Naja muss deswegen nicht schlecht sein, das wird DC schon wieder auf andere Art und Weise schaffen


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Baer85 (18. Oktober 2021)

Robert Pattinson als Mr Nobody zu betiteln ist etwas merkwürdig. Der hat gute Rollen gehabt nach den "Vampir" Filmen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2021)

GreitZ schrieb:


> Um Geld zu sparen nimmt den Mr Nobody hier. Naja muss deswegen nicht schlecht sein, das wird DC schon wieder auf andere Art und Weise schaffen


Das ist kein Mr Nobody. Man sollte zumindest schon mal von ihm gehört haben. Ansonsten Bildungslücke.


----------



## Lotto (18. Oktober 2021)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Was stört euch denn an dem Trailer? Ich finde den geil. Endlich kommt Batman mal bedrohlich rüber.


Finde den Trailer auch nicht schlecht. Jeder Regisseur hat halt seinen eigenen Stil, wär ja sonst langweilig. An Nolans Batman wird aber keiner rankommen.
Nur Pattison als Batman ist irgendwie unpassend. Er hat einfach nicht die Statur dafür. Zu schmächtig und auch die Kinnpartie (welche nunmal aufgrund der Maske sehr ins Auge fällt) ist einfach zu "weich".


----------



## Baer85 (18. Oktober 2021)

Niemand hätte damals gedacht, dass Heath Ledger den Joker so geil darstellen kann. Also einfach mal abwarten und Pattinson eine Chance geben.
Ob der besser wird als die Nolan Filme ist mir eigentlich egal. Wenn er spaß macht, macht er spaß. 
Was mir gefällt, dass Batman nicht so psychisch gefässtigt scheint in dem Trailer. Das macht ihn meiner Meinung nach einfach düsterer und bedrohlicher. In der einen Szene scheint er ja richtig auszurasten und schlägt einen Typen zu klump.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Oktober 2021)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Oh man, Robert Pattinson.
> 
> Dann haben Sie ja jetzt den letzten Helden meiner Kindheit auch verschwult, ich könnt heulen.


Pattinson ist jetzt kein so schlechter Schauspieler und "verschwult" wird da nix. Was auch immer "verschwulen" bedeuten soll.


----------



## Grendizer (18. Oktober 2021)

Trailer verspricht, auch wenn ich mir weniger Action wünsche und mehr Film Noir (hab vor Kurzem die Blade Runner Filme gekuckt, ihr müsst verzeihen). Einen Batman à la Dennis Villeneuve, hätt ich Bock drauf.

Bin mal gespannt, wie sie es hinkriegen, die verschiedenen Bösewichte im Film unterzubringen. Riddler scheint ja der primäre Fiesling zu sein, aber Penguin ist ja nun auch nicht eine kleine Nummer.

Krass ist auch, dass Penguin von Colin Ferrel gespielt wird, den erkennt man gar nicht.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (18. Oktober 2021)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Oh man, Robert Pattinson.
> 
> Dann haben Sie ja jetzt den letzten Helden meiner Kindheit auch verschwult, ich könnt heulen.


Batman ist auch ein Held meiner Kindheit. Trotzdem kann ich nicht verstehen wie man einen Film, ohne ihn vorher gesehen zu habe, so verurteilen kann.
Zudem kann ich den Homophoben Ausdruck ( "verschwult" )erst recht nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## facehugger (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich will Michael Douglas, ähem Keaton () wieder als Batman. Sorry, da war ja Ben Affleck die bessere Fledermaus. Nur meine Meinung

Gruß


----------



## Daggy82 (18. Oktober 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich will Michael Douglas, ähem Keaton () wieder als Batman. Sorry, da war ja Ben Affleck die bessere Fledermaus. Nur meine Meinung
> 
> Gruß


Da stimme ich dir zu, Ben Affleck war schon eine Fehlbesetzung, aber der jetzt, um Gottes Willen, RIP Batman sag ich da nur.


----------



## tallantis (18. Oktober 2021)

Affleck fand ich sogar ziemlich stark als Batman, hab da nur schlimmes erwartet und wurde positiv überrascht. Selbes gilt für Pattinson, auch nur übles erwartet bis mir einer sagte, dass er im Theater als einer der besten Schauspieler unserer Zeit gilt. Nach Lighthouse und anderen Rollen z.B. auch in Tenet konnte ich die Aussage nachvollziehen. Twilight war eben ein schweres Gepäck, aber gibt genug Jugendstars aus denen erwachsene Männer wurden. Ich denke da nur an Leo. 
Auch im Trailer kommt er ausgezeichnet rüber als noch junger wütender Batman. Auch mit dem Perfektionisten Matt Reeves kann ich nicht anders als mich als riesen Batman-Fan einfach auf den Film zu freuen.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Oktober 2021)

tallantis schrieb:


> Ich denke da nur an Leo.


Leonardo DiCaprio ist heute einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler. Hätte ich damals bei Titanic, als er diesen kleinen Schönling spielte, nie gedacht.


----------



## tallantis (18. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Leonardo DiCaprio ist heute einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler. Hätte ich damals bei Titanic, als er diesen kleinen Schönling spielte, nie gedacht.


Ganz genau!


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Leonardo DiCaprio ist heute einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler. Hätte ich damals bei Titanic, als er diesen kleinen Schönling spielte, nie gedacht.


Geht mir genauso und damals haftete an Leo ja auch ne zeitlang ein ähnlicher Ruf, wie Pattinson zu Twilight-Zeiten. Jedenfalls waren die Bravos bei den Mädels in der Klasse voll mit seinem Gesicht 

Trotzdem finde ich es nicht gut, wie das DCEU mit ihrem Comic-Universum umgeht. Da fehlt einfach der rote Faden und zuviel Fluktuation.Marvel ist dahingehend Lichtjahre voraus. Hätte gerne Affleck weiter als Batman gesehen.

Btw, wie kommts, dass noch keiner hier rumheult, weil Catwoman jetzt schwarz ist? ^^


----------



## tallantis (19. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso und damals haftete an Leo ja auch ne zeitlang ein ähnlicher Ruf, wie Pattinson zu Twilight-Zeiten. Jedenfalls waren die Bravos bei den Mädels in der Klasse voll mit seinem Gesicht
> 
> Trotzdem finde ich es nicht gut, wie das DCEU mit ihrem Comic-Universum umgeht. Da fehlt einfach der rote Faden und zuviel Fluktuation.Marvel ist dahingehend Lichtjahre voraus. Hätte gerne Affleck weiter als Batman gesehen.
> 
> Btw, wie kommts, dass noch keiner hier rumheult, weil Catwoman jetzt schwarz ist? ^^


Gordon ist auch schwarz, bei Side-Charakteren ist das denke ich nicht so einschlägig. Dazu ist es ja trotzdem eine alternative Linie. Kann man kritisieren, aber Marvel ist da auch komplett voller Plotholes.

Fans hoffen trotzdem auf ein Snyderverse neben den ganzen Einzelfilmen, von denen kaum ein DC Fan groß was hält. Das wäre ein Kontinuum mit Darksied als brachialen Gegner. Hoffnung ist, dass der Flash-Film die Sache öffnen wird. Auch wenn die Kino-Cuts teilweise übel waren, waren die director's cuts von Snyder wie bei BvS umso stärker. Gab auf jeden Fall schon wilde Petitionen. (nicht zu verwechseln mit Pattinson)


----------



## Baer85 (19. Oktober 2021)

Gab ja schonmal eine schwarze Catwoman, die will blos jeder vergessen.


----------



## Cosmas (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich lass mal dieses kurze Video hier, mit dem ich so ziemlich d'accord gehe.:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noNlLNW0hmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The-GeForce (19. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Leonardo DiCaprio ist heute einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler. Hätte ich damals bei Titanic, als er diesen kleinen Schönling spielte, nie gedacht.


Catch me if you can - ein sowas von gelungener Film! Und der ist auch schon richtig alt. Von daher: Ja, DiCaprio ist definitiv ein guter Schauspieler und ich freue mich, dass er seinen Oscar am Ende bekommen hat.

Bei Batman-Filmen bin ich im allgemeinen sehr Zwiegestalten. Wie oben schon jemand geschrieben hat: Bei DC sieht man die rote Linie nicht. Ist das nun ein Prequel zu irgend etwas? Ein komplettes Reboot? Etwas ganz anderes? Ich mag es nicht, wenn ich mir im Voraus irgend welche Informationen besorgen muss um einen Film einordnen zu müssen. Und wegen dem irgendwie schrägen Setting konnte ich mit der Justice League so gar nicht anfangen, obwohl mein Lieblingsheld, nämlich Batman, von DC stammt.

Dieser neue Film erweckt bei mir die Emotion "joa, kann man sich mal anschauen und wird vielleicht auch ordentlich". Aber ich erwarte nicht, dass er an die Trilogie von Nolan heran kommt. Die sind, für mich, bis heute der unangefochtene Maßstab in Sachen Batman. So ein Beispiel, an dem ich das festmache: Das Batmobil im neuen Film. Diese Karre, bei der der Motor im Heck frei sichtbar schwebt und schon bei Startgas Flammen spuckt... sorry, das ist mir inzwischen einfach zu retro.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. Oktober 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Bei Batman-Filmen bin ich im allgemeinen sehr Zwiegestalten. Wie oben schon jemand geschrieben hat: Bei DC sieht man die rote Linie nicht. Ist das nun ein Prequel zu irgend etwas? Ein komplettes Reboot? Etwas ganz anderes? Ich mag es nicht, wenn ich mir im Voraus irgend welche Informationen besorgen muss um einen Film einordnen zu müssen. Und wegen dem irgendwie schrägen Setting konnte ich mit der Justice League so gar nicht anfangen, obwohl mein Lieblingsheld, nämlich Batman, von DC stammt.


Ich sehe The Batman als eigenständigen, vom DC Universe losgelösten Film an. Steht ja auch nirgends, dass der Film Teil dieses Universums ist. 



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Aber ich erwarte nicht, dass er an die Trilogie von Nolan heran kommt. Die sind, für mich, bis heute der unangefochtene Maßstab in Sachen Batman. So ein Beispiel, an dem ich das festmache: Das Batmobil im neuen Film. Diese Karre, bei der der Motor im Heck frei sichtbar schwebt und schon bei Startgas Flammen spuckt... sorry, das ist mir inzwischen einfach zu retro.


Nolans Batman-Trilogie ist in der Tat die beste Verfilmung, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Die Filme sind in ihrem Stil aber deutlich realistischer als alle anderen bisherigen Batman-Filme. Tatsächlich lob ich mir deswegen auch den finsteren "Retro"-Stil von The Batman. 

The Dark Knight mag das Maß sein, aber mit der Erwartung, dass Filme an diese Trilogie ran kommen, sollte man erst gar nicht an die Sache ran gehen. Dann kann man nur enttäuscht werden.


----------



## HyperBeast (19. Oktober 2021)

Schau ich mir nicht an, genug von Reboots und zusammenhangslosen Filmen. Nach dem dritten Joker habe ich erstmal genug.

Wenn die sich mal festgelegt haben und nicht permanent die gleichen Gegner mit neuen Schauspielern besetzen bin ich wieder dabei.

Bis dahin...laaaaaaangweilig....

Wo ist Robin ? Mr Freeze ? Poison Ivy ? Red Hood ? Deadshot ? Deathstroke ?


----------



## Tinka-Bell (19. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Btw, wie kommts, dass noch keiner hier rumheult, weil Catwoman jetzt schwarz ist? ^^



Mag vielleicht an dem Film von 2004 mit Halle Berry liegen


----------



## MySound (19. Oktober 2021)

Wieso verbindet ihr Banause den eigentlich mit Twilight?

Der ist ganz klar mit Harry Potter zu verbinden!


----------



## Ion (19. Oktober 2021)

Haltet ihr euch jetzt echt an einem Schauspieler beziehungsweise der Rolle aus einem Film auf? Jeder Schauspieler muss für jede Serie oder Film neu bewertet werden. Ich hätte z. B. niemals gedacht, dass der Vater von "Malcolm Mittendrin" Bryan Cranston so ne geile Show in Breaking Bad abliefert. Ich kannte den nur aus der Serie und für mich war das ein ulkilger, verrückter Komiker. Nach BB habe ich den mit ganz anderen Augen gesehen. Oder was ist mit Joaquin Phoenix? Den kannte ich bisher nur aus "The Village", wo er einen sehr schüchternen, ruhigen und romantischen Dorfbewohner spielt. Der hat mich in Joker dann völlig weggeblasen, das hätte ich niemals von dem erwartet. Also, abwarten und Tee trinken, Film anschauen und dann erst bewerten, vorher macht das nämlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Karotte81 (19. Oktober 2021)

Ion schrieb:


> Haltet ihr euch jetzt echt an einem Schauspieler beziehungsweise der Rolle aus einem Film auf? Jeder Schauspieler muss für jede Serie oder Film neu bewertet werden. Ich hätte z. B. niemals gedacht, dass der Vater von "Malcolm Mittendrin" Bryan Cranston so ne geile Show in Breaking Bad abliefert. Ich kannte den nur aus der Serie und für mich war das ein ulkilger, verrückter Komiker. Nach BB habe ich den mit ganz anderen Augen gesehen. Oder was ist mit Joaquin Phoenix? Den kannte ich bisher nur aus "The Village", wo er einen sehr schüchternen, ruhigen und romantischen Dorfbewohner spielt. Der hat mich in Joker dann völlig weggeblasen, das hätte ich niemals von dem erwartet. Also, abwarten und Tee trinken, Film anschauen und dann erst bewerten, vorher macht das nämlich keinen Sinn.


Und ob das Sinn macht. Dein Beispiel ist auch nicht wirklich passend. Zwischen Cranstons Durchbruch bei BB und seinen Comedy Rollen bei u.a. MM lagen viele, viele viele Jahre, und auch wenn ich ihn ebenfalls beim Start mit BB für "Hal" gehalten habe, konnte man das doch schnell trennen, da die Rollen so extrem unterschiedlich sind.

Und der Pattinson passt halt einfach nicht, weil er zu weich ist, zu unmännlich, zu wenig kantig(hallo Kinn).

Man muss es sicherlich nicht "verschwulen" ausdrücken, aber für mich passt das auch vorne und hinten nicht. Und man muss überhaupt nichts, natürlich darf man auch Filme vorverurteilen. V.a. wenn man mit den grausigen Batman Filmen der 90er aufgewachsen(Messlatte niedrig) und dann mit Nolans Trilogie sowas von verzaubert wurde(Messlatte hoch).

Affleck passte auch nicht so richtig, bzw. grundsätzlich fühlt sich schlichtweg alles nach Nolan falsch an. Die Filme danach fand ich auch schon vorab uninteressant, und sie waren auch genau das was ich erwartet habe, nämlich generischer Durchschnitt. Und v.a. weil mir Affleck als Batman nicht passt.

Und da der Pattinson noch weniger passt als Herr Affleck, verurteile ich den Film komplett im Vorfeld.
TV/Kino kannste heutzutage doch sowieso fast vergessen, da wird doch eher auf Effekte und DIversität geachtet, anstatt ne gute Geschichte zu erzählen und v.a. passende Schauspieler auszuwählen.

Man hätte ja auch mal einen unbekannteren als Batman nehmen können, aber so ist man selber Schuld wenn viele Leute den Film allein ablehnen, weil ihnen der Batman Schauspieler überhaupt nicht zusagt.


Mal davon ab dass ich den Trailer sowieso unspektakulär fand. Und Batman wird wieder böse, und rastet ganz doll aus, Mensch, das hatten wir ja noch nie(Dark Knight, Szene mit Joker im Knast), aber ja, nun ist der arme Bartman ganz zerissen. Und dann das Rumgesäusel mit Catwoman. Gähn. Nicht jeder Film braucht ne Scarlett Johannson Variante im Film ...


----------



## seahawk (19. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Pattinson ist jetzt kein so schlechter Schauspieler und "verschwult" wird da nix. Was auch immer "verschwulen" bedeuten soll.


Er meint sicher aufwerten, modernisieren und verbessern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Oktober 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> wenn man mit den grausigen Batman Filmen der 90er aufgewachsen(Messlatte niedrig)


Die ersten zwei Filme von Burton sind Klassiker und haben einen riesigen Impact auf die Darstellung der Figuren gehabt. Die zwei sehe ich auch als klare Vorreiter von Nolans Filme in Bezug auf Ernsthaftigkeit und Düsterheit. Sogar Heath Ledger hat in seiner Joker-Version Jack Nicholsons Tick des Schmatzens übernommen. Beim Rest gebe ich dir Recht - das war absoluter Crap. Val Kilmer als Batman, b**** please


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2021)

Ion schrieb:


> Oder was ist mit Joaquin Phoenix? Den kannte ich bisher nur aus "The Village", wo er einen sehr schüchternen, ruhigen und romantischen Dorfbewohner spielt. Der hat mich in Joker dann völlig weggeblasen, das hätte ich niemals von dem erwartet.


Als Kaiser Commodus in "Gladiator" und Johnny Cash in "Walk the line" hatte er schon zuvor überzeugt.



Ion schrieb:


> Also, abwarten und Tee trinken, Film anschauen und dann erst bewerten, vorher macht das nämlich keinen Sinn.


Ich gebe den Film auch eine Chance. Wobei mir die Nolan Trilogie nach wie vor am besten gefällt.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (20. Oktober 2021)

Noch ein neuer Batman.
Kann man denn nicht bei einem Guten bleiben?

Ich hoffe , dass unser Spiderman uns etwas erhalten bleibt dieses Mal.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2021)

Pleasedontkillme schrieb:


> Ich hoffe , dass unser Spiderman uns etwas erhalten bleibt dieses Mal.


Ja, das hoffe ich auch sehr. MMn der beste Spiderman.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, das hoffe ich auch sehr. MMn der beste Spiderman.


Ja mit Dr.Strange und dem Multiversum. Da freue ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja mit Dr.Strange und dem Multiversum. Da freue ich mich schon drauf.


Ja, freu mich auch sehr drauf!  
Dabei können wir echt froh sein, dass Sony und Disney miteinander und ihren Lizenzen so locker umgehen. Könnte auch ganz anders laufen das Ganze.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> I am Vengeance? Batman? Eher nein.


Abwarten, würde ich sagen. Die Inspiraton zu diesem Film stammt laut mehreren Quellen von Batman: The Long Halloween.



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab dass ich den Trailer sowieso unspektakulär fand. Und Batman wird wieder böse, und rastet ganz doll aus, Mensch, das hatten wir ja noch nie(Dark Knight, Szene mit Joker im Knast), aber ja, nun ist der arme Bartman ganz zerissen.


Das ist doch nicht "böse" gewesen. Aufgestaute Wut muss manchmal einfach raus.   
Du hast noch nie einen bösen Batman gesehen, wie mir scheint. Daher: _HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! - __The Batman who laughs__: _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ion schrieb:


> Also, abwarten und Tee trinken, Film anschauen und dann erst bewerten, vorher macht das nämlich keinen Sinn.


Exakt. Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------

